# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο από μακριά

## Margarita_Neibis

Ο μπαμπάς μπατζι που είχα αγαπήσει τόσο έφυγε χωρίς να μπορώ να είμαι κοντα του. 

Και πάλι μόνη της έμεινε η κυρά! Και πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι το πρώτο αγόρι που της είχα μου το έσκασε.
Κρίμα....πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα. Να μην μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.....
Και τώρα φοβάμαι και για αυτήν πως θα αντιδράσει που ναι μονη της. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

πω πω....Μαργαρίτα......λυπάμαι πολύ!!!!! Κριμα η ψυχούλα..... Ήταν και καλο μπαμπάς.
Μην στεναχωριέσαι, πολλές φορες δεν είναι στο χερι μας να τα σώσουμε !

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ...

----------


## mariann@

Λυπάμαι πολύ

----------


## petran

Μαργαριτα,και εγω λυπαμαι πραγματικα.
Ασε να περασει λιγος καιρος(αυτο θα το κρινεις εσυ,ειναι καθαρα δικο σου θεμα,κ πιστευω,δεν αφορα την θηλυκια),και μολις εισαι ετοιμη,παρε ενα άλλο αρσενικακι.
Ξερεις,μολις πανε να πιασουνε τα κρυα,να χειμωνιασει,τοτε νομιζω θα ειναι ιδανικα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι να πω...
Την προηγούμενη φορά που έμεινε μόνη μαραζωσε και μου πέταγε όλο το φαγητό και δεν έτρωγε ξαι γρήγορα της βρήκα νέο γαμπρό. Είναι και πολύ τσαουσα ρε παιδί μου. Για να εχει2 παρέα θα μπορουσα να την ενώσω με τα παιδιά της αλλα τη φοβάμαι.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Orix

Συλληπητήρια Μαργαρίτα  :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ κρίμα, ήταν όμορφο πουλακι.....

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αα ρε Μαργαριτα λυπαμαι πολυ σε καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι ρε Μαργαρίτα!!! Κρίμα...  :sad:

----------


## vasilis.a

κριμα..θα βρουμε αλλο συντομα..πως εγινε?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι να πω. Φαγητό είχαν. Νερό είχαν. Ευδιάθετος ήταν πριν τρεις μέρες που τα τσεκαραν και σήμερα το πρωί το βρήκαν νεκρό. Και γω που το χα δει πριν μια βδομάδα τίποτα δε φαινόταν. Και είμαι και εκτός και δεν το δα πεθαμένο μπας και καταλάβω κάτι. 
Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω με την χήρα. Είναι και άτυχη. Δυο γαμπρούς έχει θάψει. Το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να μην τριτώσει το κακό. Και μόνη να την αφήσω λυπάμαι. Σε μια βδομάδα θα δω από κοντά την κατάσταση και θα εκτιμήσω.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λυπάμαι πολύ Μαργαρίτα !   :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα Μαργαρίτα :sad:  Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kριμα..Λυπαμαι πολυ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ λυπάμαι Μαργαρίτα για την απώλεια...

----------


## Esmi

Ωωω, λυπάμαι πολύ....

----------


## Destat

Μαργαρίτα καμιά φορά τυχαίνουν και τα άσχημα ,αυτά που δεν τα περιμέναμε και ποτέ δεν καταλάβαμε.. δυστυχώς τα πουλιά κρύβουν πολύ καλά τα προβλήματά τους.. 

Να τριτώσει το κακό δεν νομίζω, προσπάθησε για ακόμη έναν! μπορεί να ταιριάξουν και καλύτερα με τη θηλυκιά

----------

